# Isolierung Schaltschrank gegen Erde



## Beck (7 Juni 2012)

Hallo Elektriker,

mein Elektriker hat mir einen Schrank eingebaut, bei dem die Hutschienen isoliert gegen die Schienenkonstruktion des Schrankes ist. Die Hutschienen selbst sind über PE-Leiter mit der Schutzerde verbunden.
Wieso ist der Schrank gegen diese Schutzerde isoliert? Gibt es eine Norm, die das vorschreibt? Wenn sich ein stromführendes Kabel löst und gegen den Schrank (bzw. die Schienenkonstruktionen innen) schlägt, steht doch der Schrank unter Strom.

Tatsächlich ist dann auch folgendes passiert:
Ein Unterverteilungsschrank wurde an einer Trockenbauwand montiert. Dabei wurde wohl auch ein stromführendes  (nicht über FI abgesichertes) Kabel angebohrt (ob dies der Elektriker oder jemand anders war, lässt sich nicht nachvollziehen, ohne die Wand aufzureißen). Über eine der vier Halterungsschrauben stand das Gehäuse unter Strom. Da die Schienen im Schrank dagegen isoliert waren, löste nicht einmal der FI aus.
Ich selbst habe nur einen leichten Schlag bekommen, da das Gehäuse lackiert ist. Eine Messung an einer Stelle, an der der Lack beschädigt war, bestätigte aber den Verdacht.

Fragen: 
1. Gibt es eine Norm, die vorschreibt, dass ein Verteilerschrank gegen Erde isoliert sein muss? Ist damit auch verboten, den Schrank an einem Metallständerwerk (wie in Trockenbauwänden) zu montieren?
2. Was spricht dagegen, die Hutschienen auf dieselbe Erde wie den Schrank zu legen?

"Wende Dich an Deinen Elektriker!" ist - wie sich jeder denken kann - kein praktikabler Rat. Es sei denn, man erweitert den Rat zu "Wende Dich an einen ANDEREN Elektriker!". Aber dass man in dieser Welt sich mittlerweile zu jeder Dienstleistung einen zweiten Experten suchen muss, der die Arbeit des ersten kontrolliert, möchte ich noch nicht wahrhaben.

Ich freue mich sowohl auf erstaunte wie nüchterne Beiträge. ;-)

Beck


----------



## Boeby (7 Juni 2012)

Oh mein Gott....

Grundsätzlich ist ein Stahlblechverteiler, und das lese ich oben so raus, niederohmig an den Schutzleiter anzuschließen!
Des Weitern müssen sämtliche elektr. leitfähigen Bauteile (Montageplatte, Hutschienen, etc.) ebenfalls an den PE angeschlossen sein!
Hierzu auch die Angaben der Hersteller beachten! z.B. muss bei Rittal die Seiten- und Rückwand nicht explizit angeschlossen werden, da die Verbindung durch die Befestigungsschrauben hergestellt wird. Eine Ausnahme sind hier schutzisolierte Schränke, welche jedoch im Regelfall aus Kunststoff sind. 

Zu 1.) : DIN VDE 0100 ; nein, da spricht nichts gegen! Ich würde nur auf das Gewicht achten!

Zu 2.) : Gar nichts! Auf entsprechenden Querschnitt achten!

MfG


----------



## MSB (7 Juni 2012)

Nun ja, ohne Kenntnis des genauen Verteilertypes ist eine Antwort im Grunde immer falsch.

a) Unterverteilungen im häuslichen Bereich sind in aller Regel Schutzisoliert (SKII)
b) Selbst wenn diese ein Metallgehäuse haben, so ist dieses mit entsprechender Kunststoffauskleidung entsprechend isoliert
c) Aus Gründen der Spannungsverschleppung darf eine Erde innherhalb dieser Gehäuse nur da ran wo unbedingt notwendig, das sind in der Regel nur die Schienen mit den Abgangsklemmen
d) Da die Befestigungsschrauben bei den Kästen für gewöhnlich in ein Kunststoffloch geschraubt werden, und dann zusätzlich noch mit Gummi-Stopfen abgedeckt werden,
ist bei fachgerechter Montage der von dir beschriebene Fall praktisch unmöglich
e) Das der FI nicht auslöst, liegt eher daran, das die Ständerwand nicht wie sinnvoll geerdet war
f) Laut DIN VDE 0660-600-1 dürfen die Körper innerhalb des schutzisolierten Gehäuses NICHT geerdet werden

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Beck (7 Juni 2012)

Hallo MSB, hallo Boeby,

bei dem Verteilerschrank handelt es sich  um einen Hager FWB63N. Laienhaft würde ich diesen als Stahlblechschrank  mit Schutzlackierung kategorisieren. Ist mit der Lackierung schon SKII  gegeben?

Die Hutschienen sind mit Isolatoren gegen die Tragschienen isoliert und mit PE-Klemmen mit dem Erdungskabel verbunden.

Ob die Schrauben eine Metallverbindung zum Schrank haben, kann ich nicht genau erkennen. Sie befinden sich jedoch in einer gesonderten Aussparung.

@MSB:  Heisst das, selbst wenn der Schrank an ein unter Spannung stehendes  Metallständerwerk geschraubt worden ist, sollte eine fachgerechte  Montage die Spannung auf dem Gehäuse eigentlich verhindert haben?
Zu f) Was verstehst Du unter "Körpern"? Die mit Stockklemmen versehenen Hutschienen müssen doch geerdet werden, oder nicht?

Die  Problemursache hat der Elektriker dann behoben, indem er das  stromführende Kabel in der betroffenen Unterverteilung und von der  Quelle im Hauptverteiler abgeklemmt hat und eine Ersatzleitung verwendet  hat. Danach stand der Schrank nicht mehr unter Strom.

@Boeby: Zu  1) Die Verschraubung mit einem Metallständerwerk kann also nur mit der  genannten DIN und der Forderung nach Isolierung des Schrankes erlaubt  sein, wenn die Schrauben keine metallische Verbindung zum Schrank selbst  haben. Korrekt?

Hat mein Elektriker nun einen Fehler gemacht  oder ist er fein raus, wenn er das angebohrte Kabel auf einen  unbekannten Dritten schiebt und damit einen Fall beschreibt, gegen den  er sich nicht hätte absichern müssen?



Beck


----------



## Boeby (7 Juni 2012)

Ja, das FWB-System ist ein schutzisolierter Schrank.
D.h. wie MSB unter Punkt d) schreibt sollte es sein. Siehe hierzu auch http://download.hager.com/Hager.de/files_download/e-catalogue/6ZS01200D.PDF auf Seite 2. Den Fehler kann ich jetzt so aus der Ferne nicht replizieren! 
Mir scheint es jedoch so, als ob beim anschrauben der Rigipsplatten? eine Schraube durch das Ständerwerk in ein Kabel geschraubt wurde. 
Somit steht das ungeerdete? Ständerwerk unter Spannung. Wenn nun auch noch die Befestigung des Schrankes nicht isoliert (ordnungsgemäß) durchgeführt wurde steht auch der Schrank unter Spannung. (Kontakt Schrank->Schraube->Ständerwerk)
Der Lack des Schrankes stellt keinerlei elektrischen Schutz dar, er dient lediglich der Optik und des Korrosionsschutzes; den Übergangswiderstand erhöht er natürlich auch...

Meine Aussage, dass schutzisolierte Schränke im Regelfall aus Kunststoff gefertigt werden, muss ich revidieren!

Die Tragschienen dürfen nicht geerdet sein, damit bei einer Berührung zwischen Tragschiene (linke Hand) und spannungsführendem Leiter (rechte Hand) kein gefährlicher Strom fließen kann. Der Stromkreis ist dann nicht geschlossen! Nachteil der Schutzisolierung ist , dass ein Fehler (spannugsführendes Teil gegen ungeerdeten Körper) nicht festgestellt wird. Wäre nun das Ständerwerk geerdet, so hätte der FI - sofern die defekte Leitung über FI abgesichert ist - auslösen müssen.  

MfG


----------



## Beck (7 Juni 2012)

Hallo Boeby,

das angeschraubte Kabel war ausgerechnet eins für die Treppenhausnotbeleuchtung und daher nicht über FI abgesichert.

Beck


----------



## Wu Fu (8 Juni 2012)

Hallo Beck,

habt Ihr als Netzform TT-Netz? Dann hat der Elektriker den Verteiler richtig aufgebaut.
Habt Ihr ein TN-Netz wäre der Aufwand nicht nötig gewesen.
Warum das Ganze so aufgebaut sein muss wird hier sehr gut beschrieben:
http://www.elektrikforum.de/ftopic14941.html
Die Quintessenz daraus:


> Im TT-System schützt es vor der Gefahr, einen Erdschluss vor dem FI-Bereich zu haben.



Der Fehler in euerem Fall ist wie von MSB geschrieben, dass die Montageschrauben nicht isoliert ausgeführt wurden.

Wichtig ist auch der Hinweis, das bei der Auswahl vom Überspannungsschutz auf die Netzform zu achten ist da sonst Spannung auf dem Schutzleiter auftreten kann.

Ist ein sehr nerviges Thema.
Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem Schutzklasse 2 Verteiler in Standausführung.
Kennt jemand SKII-Gehäuse in dieser Größe?

Schöne Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Boeby (8 Juni 2012)

Moin Wu Fu,

schau Dir mal den EK-Schrank von Eaton an! Das sind die alten Elek - Schränke!
http://www.eaton.com/ecm/idcplg?Idc...aveAs=1&Rendition=Primary&&dDocName=CT_170399

MfG


----------



## Wu Fu (8 Juni 2012)

Hallo Boeby,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort genau so etwas habe ich gesucht.
Auf einer Seite kann man einen Verteiler mit Sicherungen aufbauen und auf der anderen Seite eine Montageplatte mit Steuerung.

Schöne Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Boeby (8 Juni 2012)

Gerne! 

Das Ausbausystem (EP) ist zwar für die Projektierung etwas kompliziert, wenn man sich jedoch erstmal mit beschäftigt hat kann man so ziemlich alles realisieren! Da ist das alte System (IVS) von Moeller schon übersichtlicher, aber halt auch nicht so flexibel!
Falls was unklar ist, kannst du dich gerne nochmal melden; kann dir aber auch nen Ansprechpartner bei Eaton per PM zukommen lassen.

Schönes WE


----------



## ohm200x (13 Juni 2012)

Hi Wu Fu,

ggf. sind auch die Standschränke von Striegel und John was für dich.
http://www.striebelundjohn.com/content/standschränke-für-den-verteilerbau
Die Modelle HS, FS und WS sind in Schutzklasse II zu haben.

Ich selbst habe ein H-Schrank 3/8 (Feldbreite 3, Höhe 8 -> 800x1900) in Schutzklasse I), denke der HS dürfte dem H nahe kommen.


Gruß ohm200x


----------



## 1467 (11 Juli 2012)

*Information zu Schaltschränke*

Hier vor meiner Haustüre ist auch noch eine Firma welche Schaltschrankbau betreibt wenn Interesse besteht dann schau mal hier drauf, eventuell konnte ich dir behilflich sein.
http://www.fee.de/de/leistungen_bereiche/schaltschrankbau.php


----------



## Wu Fu (12 Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Die Antwort von ohm200x hatte ich irgendwie nicht gelesen.
Die Verteiler von Striebel und John sehen auch sehr vielversprechend aus.
Die Firma F.EE stellt soweit ich sehe nur komplette Schaltschränke her, also genau dasselbe was mein Betrieb auch macht.


Danke und schöne Grüße


----------

